# récupérer en externe un disque dur interne dédié à Windows et à Linux



## Morebany (20 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,

Voici mon problème:
J'avais un pc windows où été crée un dual boot Windows 10/Ubuntu.Ce pc a été cassé et j'ai donc récupéré son disque interne hybride.
Mis dans un boîtier de disque dur externe,ce dernier comportant 2 partitions* n'est pas lisible *sur Mac OS(Mojave) et n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque.Même avec un soft permettant de lire sur Mac OS  du NTFS et de l'EXT4,il n'apparaît pas dans le finder car il bloque à un moment.
Evidemment,si je rachetais le même pc windows en réintroduisant ce disque dur interne,il marcherait sans problème !

Conseillez-moi SVP un soft ou freeware de récupération sur Mac OS X permettant de remédier à ce genre de situation.


merci de votre aide


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

Morebany a dit:


> Mis dans un boîtier de disque dur externe,ce dernier comportant 2 partitions* n'est pas lisible *sur Mac OS(Mojave) et n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque.



Si il n'est pas visible dans l'utilitaire disque c'est plus probablement que le disque et/ou le boitier est endommagé (ou mal branché), Mojave est parfaitement capable de lire une partition Windows 10, c'est pout écrire qu'il faut un utilitaire.


----------



## Morebany (20 Janvier 2020)

Le voyant lumineux du boîtier externe s'allume puisqu'il clignote et après s'arrête de clignoter
Donc le disque dur externe est branché


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

Morebany a dit:


> Le voyant lumineux du boîtier externe s'allume puisqu'il clignote et après s'arrête de clignoter
> Donc le disque dur externe est branché



Cela ne prouve pas qu'il n'y a aucun problème matériel... 
Que dit un "diskutil list" dans Terminal ?
Et dans l'utilitaire de disque, est-ce que "Afficher tous les appareils" (menu Présentation en haut à gauche) est activé ?


----------



## Morebany (20 Janvier 2020)

réponse du terminal après : diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            37.9 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.3 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4



/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2

   1:               Windows_NTFS Windows                 1.5 TB     disk2s1

   2:                      Linux                         20.0 GB    disk2s2

   3:                 Linux_Swap                         8.0 GB     disk2s3

   4:                      Linux                         508.9 GB   disk2s4

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

le disque dur externe en question est :
/dev/disk2


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

Et dans l'utilitaire de disque, est-ce que "Afficher tous les appareils" (menu Présentation en haut à gauche) est activé ?


----------



## ericse (20 Janvier 2020)

Autre point, quel logiciel as-tu essayé pour lire le format NTFS ? Paragon ?
Il est possible que la partition NTFS soit marquée comme unclean car mal arrêtée, et macOS seul ne sait pas la réparer. Il faut soit Windows soit Paragon sur Mac pour la réparer.


----------



## Morebany (20 Janvier 2020)

le disque dur externe branché,l'utilitaire de disque *ne se charge jamais* donc il n'y a absolument rien !

je lis nativement le NTFS car j'ai déjà branché clé USB et disque dur NTFS non défectueux : pour l'instant aucun logiciel pour lire le NTFS


----------



## ericse (21 Janvier 2020)

Morebany a dit:


> je lis nativement le NTFS
> pour l'instant aucun logiciel pour lire le NTFS



Heu, c'est pas très clair...

En tout cas il semble qu'il y ait un problème (matériel ou logiciel) sur ton disque externe et le mieux serait d'essayer de le brancher sur un PC Windows au moins une fois pour essayer de le réparer


----------

